# WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS OF OVULATION???



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Hope you are all okay.  It's quite a personal question  that I need some advice with please.  I am on my 10 days "Hopefully Ovulating cycle" and because I haven't ovulated for months I cannot remember what the symptons are.  At the moment I am feeling "Frumpy", very very tired and having to wee a lot... do these sound like ovulation symptoms oh and also a bit of mucus gel?

Or is it just the "After effects" of the Clomid?

Hope somebody can advise.
Thanks.

Scouser xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Just wanted to say try not to worry about symptoms.  Ive never had an ovulation pain in my life, with or without clomid, yet I know Ive had at least 9 ovulatory cycles on clomid.  Dont let the absence of any symptoms stress you out.  The only way to know for sure is to either have an ultrasound scan or a progesterone test 7 days after expected ovulation.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I get 'tight bra syndrome', ov pains and EWCM in the run up to ovulation!!! But like Witchie says some people don't get any!!! 

Good luck

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya 

I never get any cm but do ovulate.  signs of ov for me are frequent peeing, low backache and twinges/stabbing starting centrally low down and then over overies.  good luck x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I am the same I do not have any signs of ov when it comes either. No pains, no nothing in fact I think I have asked the same question before as well!! All I know is that because I don't have a clue about anything in that dept me and DH have   every other day!   

Good Luck
Emma
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have mentioned, everyone is different & ovulation symptoms, just like clomid side effects, can vary month to month, person to person.

I always seen to start getting twinges from about cd10 onwards...getting progressively worse until ovulation then easing up a bit although still there right until AF arrives...although symptoms have been same on months I did conceive as well...pg & AF symptoms and clomid side effects are pretty much the same so very frustrating 

Ovulation symptoms I get are all sorts of aches, pains & twinges in abdomen & ovaries, bloated, frequent peeing, lower back pain, nausea, heavy veiny tender boobs with itchy nipples  sometimes upset tummy and/or constipation...as well as egg white cervical mucus & high soft open cervix.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

As the other ladies have said, i think everyone varies alot with this. I get ovulation pain in the abdomen and wee lots and get slight backache too. I've never had the EWCM ?!  Try not to worry bout symptoms too much. 
Best wishes.  Jo x

PS. I always notice i get slightly more 'frisky' the week up to ovulation, must be natures way of getting you to 'crack on'


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All.

Thank you everybody for your kind responses.

All the signs that you have mentioned I have had the twinges and mucus and it's nice to know that it's not anything else...e.g. anything untowards happening!

I am going for my blood test this Friday to see if I have ovulated..so fingers X!

Take care everyone.

Scouser xx


----------

